

{Show HN} A Gif Player Built For Mobile In HTML5 - carreraellla
http://gifresh.com/

======
carreraellla
Any advice would be greatly appreciated right now all we have is the player
that lets you control the gifs with your finger and a few other options what
do you guys think

